# Wild Muscadine



## CCtex (Apr 5, 2011)

Are wild muscadine grapes good for wine? I have access to them and would like to try it. How many lbs per gallon would I need? Don't have a press so what would be the best way to extract the juice?
CC


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 5, 2011)

Absolutely. I and a few others received muskadines from Sirs. I made almost 5 gallons. It has an awesome flavor but mine were high in acid and low in ph. I had to adjust after the fact. Depending on where they are grown will determine their acid and ph.

I would suggest always checking every wild fruit you intend to turn to wine and adjust prior fermentation.

I just posted a thread titled water wine that references my muskadine.


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 5, 2011)

CCtex said:


> Are wild muscadine grapes good for wine? I have access to them and would like to try it. How many lbs per gallon would I need? Don't have a press so what would be the best way to extract the juice?
> CC



Most of the recipes I have seen called for 5-6 lbs per gallon. Some have taken the grapes and rolled them in a ziploc to crush them then ferment on the skins. Great wine when complete.


----------



## Sirs (Apr 5, 2011)

I crush them by hand takes some time but they're all done,that or use the old blender it doesn't bust up the seeds but it will burn up a blender real quick if you blend them to long, just blend till they all start to going around in the blender then stop


----------



## Sirs (Apr 5, 2011)

oh for about every 5 gallons of grapes you get you'll get probly 2 1/2 gallons of really strong juice(according to the variety your useing) which you can add water too or do as Steve has and make water wine to add later


----------



## CCtex (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks guys. Looking forward to trying this. That is if it ever rains here again and there are any to pick.
CC


----------



## stdkls28 (Apr 8, 2011)

CCtex said:


> Thanks guys. Looking forward to trying this. That is if it ever rains here again and there are any to pick.
> CC



I second that; my lil wine garden could use some rain!


----------



## fifthhorsm (May 12, 2011)

they are the best grape there is for wine making! don't dilute it down with water and enjoy the full body and flavor. i find them best as a sweet or semi-sweet wine. wild muscadines were my first wine and still my favorite. my only problem was getting enough... having to split up what you pick... some for wine and some for jam or jelly.
mike


----------



## Julie (May 12, 2011)

fifthhorsm said:


> they are the best grape there is for wine making! don't dilute it down with water and enjoy the full body and flavor. i find them best as a sweet or semi-sweet wine. wild muscadines were my first wine and still my favorite. my only problem was getting enough... having to split up what you pick... some for wine and some for jam or jelly.
> mike



Well, never had wild muscadines but the domestic Noble really needs to have water added to it. The sugar and acid level are very high plus the juice is so thick it is close to being a syrup.


----------



## fifthhorsm (May 12, 2011)

julie,
nothing wrong with high sugar levels but i can assure you they don't come close to the sugar levels of say a late harvest reisling or ice wine... no one complains of those sugar levels... and as to the acid levels, that makes for a long lived wine. sure you might have to age it a few years but so what. it's well worth it. and as far as the must appearing so thick.. a little pectic enzyme breaks the natural pectin down in a couple of hours.
mike


----------



## Julie (May 12, 2011)

fifthhorsm said:


> julie,
> nothing wrong with high sugar levels but i can assure you they don't come close to the sugar levels of say a late harvest reisling or ice wine... no one complains of those sugar levels... and as to the acid levels, that makes for a long lived wine. sure you might have to age it a few years but so what. it's well worth it. and as far as the must appearing so thick.. a little pectic enzyme breaks the natural pectin down in a couple of hours.
> mike



First off, there is an issue with sugar levels that are coming in around 1.120. Late harvest and ice wines are much higher than that and the yeast die off earlier, leaving a very sweet wine that you normally would not drink a lot of at any one sitting. SG of 1.120 will give you a very high alcohol and I and I am sure a lot of others do not particularly think high alcohol wine taste all that great. 

High acid levels will mask the flavor of your wine, when taking a sip it would be nice to taste the flavor of the grape without a big bite from the acid. And knowing that the wine will be longed live really is no consolation.

Peptic enzyme has its limitation, it can only break down the fruit to a certain point. The noble was very thick after 48 hours of peptic enzyme breaking it down.

Mike you seem to have a lot of knowledge about wine making it would be nice in the future if you would share that knowledge in a more polite way.


----------



## Sirs (May 13, 2011)

julie I found out egg whites takes alot of the bite out of the nobles well worth what they do


----------

